# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Чемпионат ЕСЛЮ 2011 года по КК.

## Tatjana

Результаты: http://www.saksalambakoer.ee/est/koo...2011_tulemused

----------


## Nikolai

несколько фотографий для затравки.. остальные скоро выставлю в галлерее

наши - за тех, за кого дружно болели и переживали:



наши болельщики:


"растёт смена":

----------


## Nikolai

готово. выложил основную массу фотографий.
смотреть можно вот http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=6064. 
смотрите, наслаждайтесь, обсуждайте  :Af:

----------


## Tatjana

Коля, огромное тебе спасибо за великолепные фото! Они просто супер! :Ay: 
Благодаря тебе навсегда задокументировано выступление Прады при ливне стеной!

----------


## Aljonka

Здесь можно посмотреть видео с чемпионата http://www.qwinto.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=16987

----------


## nelly

Коля, спасибо большое за качественные фотографии. Приятно посмотреть на свою собаку. Хорошая память о "Супер" соревнованиях.   :Ap:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Присоединяюсь к Нелли - фотографии просто отличные!
Коля, можно я парочку размещу у себя со ссылкой на альбом?
(а еще одну уже потырила себе на аватарку  :Ap:  )

----------


## Leonid

Николай,очень хороший фоторепортаж.Сам занимаюсь фотографией и всегда с большим удовольствием смотрю на твои фото.Спасибо.

----------


## barrbosa

Коля СПАСИБО Что бы мы без тебя делали
СУпер пупер

----------


## Nikolai

всем спасибо за отзывы. :Ax:

----------

